# what does the purring sound sound like?



## reginaldthehedginald (Oct 14, 2014)

hi,
what does the purring sound sound like?
is it a very quiet clicking noise? 

(i've read that clicking is when they're scared, but mine does it and has no quills up, doesn't run away etc... he seems to be enjoying it, but it is a very quiet clicking sound)

I'm just not sure if this is the purring sound everyone refers to


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it may be close enough. As long as you are pretty sure he's happy.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

When Nico purrs it sounds like a kitty purr, but quieter. You have to listen really close to hear it. But like Grace said, if it seems like he's happy, he's probably happy


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Titan purrs occasionally and it sounds exactly like a quieter version of his growl, which can be highly confusing. Beau sounds very very quiet very low and is more of a vibration than a noise but I can hear it in his breath. I figure each hedgie purrs individually, not really like cats, but sort of.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My hedgehogs must hate me. :lol: I figure they are happy when they aren't huffing at me. LOL.


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

Crowley is surprisingly quite . she has her huffs and puffs for when she's upset but other wise i never hear her make a sound. she makes a ton of noise with toys and her wheel but isn't very vocal which sometimes makes me sad but she is who she is  

im with every one else. it could just be your hedgie being hedgie  if they are not scared or attacking than they are probably just making noise to make noise  

I had a long talk with the breeder bout what noise means what before bringing Crowley home since i just knew the hedgehog basics  some just make alot of noise cuz they like to remind you they are there even as your holding them  and others are quiet and don't make noise unless they are unhappy.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My hedgie makes "happy noises" when she gets really comfy and stretched out on my lap or laying next to me. I'm guessing that's what you mean by purring-- I've also seen it called "putt-putt" noises. It sounds kinda like very quiet soft clicks, yes, or more like if you click the back part of your tongue against the roof of your mouth when your mouth is closed. It usually has to be really quiet in the room to hear it.

Because I know she only clicks when she's feeling really comfortable, I took it as the highest insult one night when she was just really irritated with me, and I put her away, turned off the lights and she was in her cage purring up a storm because she was back in her happy place away from me!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

My hedgehog has never made these noises! 
This is my new mission


----------



## Amandarrella (Jun 13, 2014)

Coral "purrs" all the time. It is not long but it is frequent. I could not do an imitation if I tried. It sounds like it comes from the throat. It is almost a growl but I think it sounds happier. Coral is easily pleased because she just likes to be held.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I finally got a good recording of my girl's happy noises! It takes a little bit for her to get going, but hopefully you can hear her soft clicking noises. She was also in a little bit of explore mode, so she was sniffing and hissing a bit because she was in my sweatshirt lol.

Hopefully this link works, too lazy to upload to youtube:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

OHHH!!! Winter makes that noise all the time! I had no idea that was purring or a content sound. I thought it was their sleepy sounds. Penny does it every now and then too. Hehehe.


----------



## Arielle&James (Oct 5, 2014)

TikkiLink said:


> I finally got a good recording of my girl's happy noises! It takes a little bit for her to get going, but hopefully you can hear her soft clicking noises. She was also in a little bit of explore mode, so she was sniffing and hissing a bit because she was in my sweatshirt lol.
> 
> Hopefully this link works, too lazy to upload to youtube:


That is the same exact sound my Gerry makes when he is happy and content. It turns me into a proud and ecstatic mommy every time I hear it!


----------



## reginaldthehedginald (Oct 14, 2014)

TikkiLink said:


> I finally got a good recording of my girl's happy noises! It takes a little bit for her to get going, but hopefully you can hear her soft clicking noises. She was also in a little bit of explore mode, so she was sniffing and hissing a bit because she was in my sweatshirt lol.
> 
> Hopefully this link works, too lazy to upload to youtube:


hi,
yeah thats kind of what i meant. mine sounds a bit different, but its probably just the recording/different animal, pretty sure its doing the same genearl thing.

so thats when it is really enjoying whatever its doing, yea?


----------

